# The best 2009 GTR video for far??



## trondhla (Oct 1, 2003)

ƒxƒXƒgƒ‚�[ƒ^ƒŠƒ“ƒO2007”N1ŒŽ�†�b‹Ù‹}Œf�Ú�IALL NEW GT-R�@‚·‚Å‚Éƒjƒ…ƒ‹ƒuƒ‹ƒNƒŠƒ“ƒN‚ð7•ª‘ä‚Å‘–�s�I

A short video, and do illustrate what a perfomer the 2009 GTR will be. But is it fast enough?


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Sounds a bit feckin awesome doesnt it ?


----------



## jimfortune (Sep 9, 2005)

Sounds like the feckin millenium falcon!!!!


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Thats what I thought... How many heads would that baby turn LOL


----------



## SiKBoY (May 15, 2006)

Christ it sounds like a tie fighter !!


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

TBH, i would say that was dubbed. Even the Vector twin turbo cant replicate that sound and that has got fighter technology behind it.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

That was the sound of the tires in bad audio . . .no engine sound at all.


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

The Doppler effect sounds right and you can hear the tyres squeal when the ass squats down at the start - sounds amazing if not dubbed!

Other stuff here... Inside Line: Exclusive Video and Spy Photos: 2009 Nissan Skyline GT-R - 2009 Nissan Skyline GT-R


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

So diffecult to listen, I can't make any conclusion weather it's a V8 or V6 TT from the sound


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

That just got me all excited


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Its growing on me......better call my bank manager and warn him early. If that fails then i have a couple of years to plan a bank robbery :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

Damn, Growning on me to, Love the sound


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I wonder...how impressive to us will the new GT-R be? It may slay the competition in the magazines, tested against other factory stock cars, but how will it stack up against the innumerable 600bhp old school GT-Rs that we've been driving around? Sure, paddle shifters and other gizmos may make it easier to drive, but will it really be any faster?


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

kismetcapitan said:


> I wonder...how impressive to us will the new GT-R be? It may slay the competition in the magazines, tested against other factory stock cars, but how will it stack up against the innumerable 600bhp old school GT-Rs that we've been driving around? Sure, paddle shifters and other gizmos may make it easier to drive, but will it really be any faster?


With chassis technology having moved on a fair bit I hope so. Nissan also intended on keeping the weight very low and improving the 4 wheel drive, 4 wheel steering, brakes and dampers etc well beyond the R34. I would like to think (as standard) it should match or outshine a 500bhp R34. It has after all the 911 turbo in it's sights  .


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

skyline69_uk said:


> I would like to think (as standard) it should match or outshine a 500bhp R34. It has after all the 911 turbo in it's sights


Spot on. Think Z-Tune plus. Love 'em or hate 'em, the 911 Turbo is an awesome piece of machinery and will take some beating.

......just a shame every overweight, balding, 30+ man done good buys a 911 to have his mid life crisis in.


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

skyline69_uk said:


> With chassis technology having moved on a fair bit I hope so. Nissan also intended on keeping the weight very low and improving the 4 wheel drive, 4 wheel steering, brakes and dampers etc well beyond the R34. I would like to think (as standard) it should match or outshine a 500bhp R34. It has after all the 911 turbo in it's sights  .


I bet from the Best Motoring show they will stag this new GTR to battle the best from the older R34 Z-tune, hopefully other cars too such as 911 Turbo, F430, C6 Z06, Gallardo and the new M3.

If this new GTR turns up not to be much better then the old one then many years of development, researches and tests would be a waste. If they aim to beat the new 911 Turbo (which I think they will) this new GTR would be very hard to beat anywhere, expecially when it comes to driveability.

Looking at in longer run I don't think this new GTR will be the top notch performer from Japan like the old days. I bet the new NSX a couple of year after will be in the top leage example of the best to come from Japan.


----------



## Godspd (Dec 12, 2001)

*Lap time for the Ring*

Any one have any times for it around the ring?

Read that rumours in Japan are saying 7:30!!


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Their target is 7:30.
The rumours say that it did about 7:40 - but they're just press rumours.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

the 911 Turbo is indeed impressive - I'd own one (993 chassis) if I had bucketloads of money. But I don't, so the R32 will have to do - plus, you get to tune Skylines, which is fun, and with Porsches, you can't really do much with them at all except pay skyhigh insurance and worry 

Still quite fast though - this video was taken on the best wangan route in Korea:
YouTube - The fastest car in Korea...

mind you, that's indicated and not GPS, but it still ain't slow


----------



## bazgtr (Aug 5, 2004)

When you listern as he exit's the corner you don't get the v8 noise that I would expect, But more like 6 cylinder neo engine with two turbos.

prehaps that's not the engine their are going to run with in the car, But just any engine testing the handling of the car.


----------



## skim41 (Sep 11, 2004)

Kismetcaptain: what car is in the Korean wangan run?

I love the sound of the new GTR, makes me all warm and fuzzy inside  Looks like an insane car, with seriously good performance.


----------



## Godspd (Dec 12, 2001)

Bean said:


> Their target is 7:30.
> The rumours say that it did about 7:40 - but they're just press rumours.


That's a impressive and mighty target, if Nissan does achieve it, many giants will fall!

Let's hope they do :clap:


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Saw this BM the other day. No indicaton on anything technical nor times. Just some video footage along with comments (all stuff we know about already)

Looks fast and nice and flat around the bends. Seems to shoot out of the corners in typical GTR fashion, even faster than the 997 TT they did the comparison with. One thing I couldn't help noticing is that it just looks heavy, very heavy indeed I'm afraid.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

DCD said:


> Saw this BM the other day. No indicaton on anything technical nor times. Just some video footage along with comments (all stuff we know about already)
> 
> Looks fast and nice and flat around the bends. Seems to shoot out of the corners in typical GTR fashion, even faster than the 997 TT they did the comparison with. One thing I couldn't help noticing is that it just looks heavy, very heavy indeed I'm afraid.


It did look very comparable to the 997TT actually - I was pleasantly surprised to be honest. The 'analysts' said that it seemed to turn-in even better than the 911....

Did you also see the LS460 'race' - man that handles like a boat!!!


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

DCD said:


> One thing I couldn't help noticing is that it just looks heavy, very heavy indeed I'm afraid.


ditto - it does look on the heavy side  

But I guess that is true of most recent GTR's...


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

GTRJack said:


> Looking at in longer run I don't think this new GTR will be the top notch performer from Japan like the old days. I bet the new NSX a couple of year after will be in the top leage example of the best to come from Japan.


I agree... But I am still curious of how it performs...I know here in the US it is possible they will be EVERYWHERE like the Z and G35/V35 is here. Which is excellent for me to test my car on :chuckle:. I want to see how a stock GT-R R34 compares to a new GT-R but I am not willing to wait that long just to see. I am sure best motoring will put them on a track and compare like they always do. Also I read that nissan will have the car "3500-3800lbs but with the nice torque curve power wouldn't be a problem". I like the new one, it is a sweet looking car, but doesn't bring the joy to the soul like the old GT-R. But yes, it does look comparable to the 997 TT..but what about the 997 GT2 that is coming out soon with 620-630hp? that is a race I am waiting to see aha.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Bean said:


> Did you also see the LS460 'race' - man that handles like a boat!!!


no didn't watch that. I will do soon though...


----------



## wangan_wannabe (Jul 29, 2005)

Seen an extended version of this video on another site.. cant remember which.. maybe autotrader.. and it spits flames on a downshift!


----------



## wangan_wannabe (Jul 29, 2005)

YouTube - New nissan skyline GTR spy shots- autoexpress

Managed to find it on youtube!


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

lol it looks sooo odd. and so BIG! what is bothering me is what the face looks like under the mask haha.


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

DCD said:


> One thing I couldn't help noticing is that it just looks heavy, very heavy indeed I'm afraid.


It looks indeed heavy, that scares me  The size of the car looks identical to the G35 Coupe which is already heavy as RWD. I thought the technology has moved on and hoped Nissan would make a light weight AWD to this new GTR. Lets hope the weight doesn't exceeds over 1500 kg or else it's going to be a big disepointment.

What about the weight saving electrical motors front wheel driven they were talking about once I remember? The same AWD tech which has been seen on the Nissan Micra...

The technology today puts to the high end performance car isn't just about fanzy chassis, tech etc. but it's about making it light weight as possible in the same time plus keep to the cost low with the highest quaility possible. Would this new GTR be it? Lets hope so, in the meanwhile we can't do nothing but wait to the end of the next year.

This car better do at least 7:40 at the Ring if Gosn & co wants Nissan to keep the GTR's iconic reputation.


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

aaaah no......is this car doomed before it even comes out? Which either way is a winner IMO.


----------



## pornodiano (Nov 29, 2006)

*Vid from Best Motoring Jan 2007*

I uploaded the vid on YouTube.
YouTube - Skyline GT-R Prototype testing at the Nurburgring
Have fun!


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

pornodiano said:


> I uploaded the vid on YouTube.
> YouTube - Skyline GT-R Prototype testing at the Nurburgring
> Have fun!


DAMN that's a nice video, a very good long version I haven't seen before, thanks for the video. I recomend everyone to see this as well :bowdown1: 

This car grows on me more and more. I like the footage of where they showed the comparison between the new GTR prototype vs. the 911 Turbo at the curve :smokin:


----------



## DanDud (Nov 12, 2003)

What time did the R34 do at the ring when it first came out?

Also does anybody know wht nissans sales plans are for the new GTR in the UK? Will official new GTR's only be sold through Middlehurst like the UK R34's or are Nissan planning to sell them through all UK dealers? Or just imports only?

And 1 last question is the price tag going to be around 60k?


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

DanDud said:


> And 1 last question is the price tag going to be around 60k?


 LOL nooo way...more in the 80k's:chuckle: ............yea.........me too :chuckle:


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

King Nismo said:


> LOL nooo way...more in the 80k's:chuckle: ............yea.........me too :chuckle:


80K in US dollars yes, not sure what's going to be in Euro


----------



## trondhla (Oct 1, 2003)

And still another video:
YouTube - Nissan GT-R Spy Video

More unmasked and real life this video. Gear sounds like a automatic but is not. It is a paddleshift or clutchless gearbox that is faster than a manual shift but that removes you from the driving of the car.
If the car grows on me? Well laptime of ca 7 min 32 sec or so helps of course, but I must bee seen in real life.


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks for that one, that video is defo the best one with the sound. I could hear the engine/exhaust notes ALOT clearer


----------



## Godspd (Dec 12, 2001)

trondhla said:


> And still another video:
> YouTube - Nissan GT-R Spy Video
> 
> More unmasked and real life this video. Gear sounds like a automatic but is not. It is a paddleshift or clutchless gearbox that is faster than a manual shift but that removes you from the driving of the car.
> If the car grows on me? Well laptime of ca 7 min 32 sec or so helps of course, but I must bee seen in real life.


Damn that sounds good, almost V8 like.


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

what was the time of the R34 GT-R again?


----------



## HypeR33 (Jan 17, 2005)

GTRJack said:


> So diffecult to listen, I can't make any conclusion weather it's a V8 or V6 TT from the sound


I have read a lot of reports that it is the V6 twin turbo, with anti lag :squintdan 

Also read that it will be driven by an 8 speed paddle shift.


----------



## ollam69 (Jun 22, 2006)

I think it will be no match for Toyotas new Supra replacement, from what I have seen that thing is an animal!!

http://www.lexus-europe.com/pursuit_perfection/lexus_design/gallery/lfa.asp


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

ollam69 said:


> I think it will be no match for Toyotas new Supra replacement, from what I have seen that thing is an animal!!
> 
> LEXUS - lfa


:smokin: If you say so...If you ask me. I will just have to wait and see...So is anyone here going to buy the car AS SOON as it hits dealers or wait until a people like best motoring, fifth gear, top gear etc etc get their hands on it and review the new GT-R?


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

The LF-A isnt the Supra replacement anyway - it's a Lexus/Toyota attempt at a supercar level machine - it'll cost supercar money too.


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

I can't wait to see what the car with have...My main concern is the aftermarket of course. I wounder if anyone will do an RB swap. Does anyone here plan to get it as soon as it hits the show room floor?


----------



## xsvoid (Sep 15, 2002)

King Nismo said:


> I can't wait to see what the car with have...My main concern is the aftermarket of course. I wounder if anyone will do an RB swap. Does anyone here plan to get it as soon as it hits the show room floor?


I am personally going to wait until they bring out a V-spec equivalent and see how that goes. I would not want to be the first batch of new GTR's in for an upgrade, I would like to see hoe everyone else faired and if the tuning is stable.

U.


----------



## Ash Hamilton (Feb 22, 2006)

Not that I have a spare £60k or anything but I'm going to try to get over to the Tokyo motor show in October to see it first hand.

If I get any good pics etc Ill post them up!!

Ash


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

i reckon the gtr dies with the RB

those "driver aids" mentioned don't interest me

and the weight seems to be going the wrong way


----------

